# F-Max Website???



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

it was www.f-max.com

what happened to them and doesn anyone have their phone #?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

no one knows?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

They were bought out by Turbonetics.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I thought I read in SCC in one of the news blurbs that someone bought F-MAX. Not sure who, maybe Turbonetics? But I couldn't find any info on the net. I'll check when I get home see if I can find the SCC that had that in it.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I realize that they were bought..but does that mean they went out of business? You'd think it would be beneficial for turbonetics to keep f-max around considering the reputation that they have. Just curious...

If I want to buy an F-Max kit who should I go through...I mean...if they aren't around anymore then should I really trust those websites that say they can get the kit?

If F-Max doesn't exhist anymore does this mean I have to try and part a stage II kit together myself or just go through Hotshot?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

You can get the stuff from Turbonetics. F-max is still around, but they were bought by Turbonetics.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok got off the phone with Turbonetics and they said F-Max is still here they are just revamping the site. 

If you need to contact them call: 1-760-746-6638 and talk to Adrian(Sp?)

You'll notice when you call they answer "turbonetics F-max"

They now take orders directly from F-max which is nice.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

You can always go thru www.turbokits.com. This is where I got my stage 2 kit from. At the time F-Max was no longer dealing with the public. I just got off the phone with them today.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I can understand that they are probably reliable but I'd much rather go straight to the source.

Thanks though.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Actually they were one of F-Max's registered dealers. I'm willing to bet their price is also lower. I still deal directly with F-Max on any problems. I've spoken to F-Max enough that they know me by name. I do my own installations and I give them feed back.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I guess that depends...they are posting 4200 for a stage I and I got it for 3800 so there ya go..either way...doesn't matter. thanks for the input


----------

